# Links > Tutorials >  Tutorial ιστών - Κατάλληλο για αδαείς

## nantito

Αυτό είναι το μόνο tutorial που θα μπορούσα να κάνω...  ::   ::  
Τutorial τοποθέτησης ιστού για όσους δεν ξέρουν και πολλά από ιδιοκατασκευές  ::  
Κάντε κλικ στον σύνδεσμο και μετά κάντε κλικ εκεί που λέει:
*AWMN Forum Tutorial Ιδιοκατασκευής*

http://nantito.50g.com

----------


## papashark

Ωραίος ο νέος !  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Μπράβο nantito πολύ ωραίος!!! 
keep up the good work

----------


## koki

Kλαψ! Λυγμ! Σνιφ Σνιφ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Εμένα δε μου είπαν Μπράβο!
*ΟΥΑ!*

----------


## jabarlee

για τους "ψείρες":

υπάρχουν κάτι εξαρτηματάκια που χρησιμοποιούνται στη θηλειά του συρματόσχοινου, για να γίνεται ομαλή και να μην τρίβεται το συρματόσχοινο.
επίσης υπάρχει ένα "κολλάρο" (= τσεμπέρι; ) το οποίο αγκαλιάζει τον ιστό και έχει τρύπες ώστε να περάσεις τις αντιρρίδες. έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να τρυπήσεις τον ιστό.
αν μπορέσω θα τα βγάλω φωτογραφίες

----------


## MerNion

Ωραίος!
Δεν θα πρεπε να μπει και κάπου wireless αυτό; Να το κάνει κάποιος mirror εστω.. αν θέλετε πάντως εγώ μπορώ να το κάνω και αυτό.. αν και καλό θα ήταν τώρα που θα δημιουργηθούν/αναδιοργανωθούν οι ομάδες εργασίες να αναλάβει μια ομάδα να μαζέψει όλα τα tutorials και να φτιάξει ένα site ή εναν τομέα σε κάποιο site τπ. που να υπάρχουν όλα αυτά.

----------


## nantito

Jabarlee περιμένω φωτογραφίες για να τις βέλω εμβόλιμες  ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

ρίξε και μια ματία στο δικό μου κείμενο που περιγράφω πως σήκωσα τον δικό μου ιστό
(http://www.mernion.awmn/istos/index.html) και παρε οτι φώτο θες.

----------


## nantito

E ξέρεις δεν έχω συνδεθεί ακόμη με το awmn  ::   ::   ::

----------


## orion

Πολυ καλο 
αν και εκανες και εσυ το συνηθισμενο λαθος με τα feeder. Εβαλες το μπρατσο απο κατω οπως στις δορυφορικες. Το σωστο ειναι το μπρατσο απο πανω.

Πολυ καλη δουλεια

cu

----------


## nantito

Ευχαριστώ.

Γιατί είναι λάθος; Αν με ρωτάς για το θέμα της γωνίας στόχευσης είναι οκ γιατί το πιάτο έχει ρύθμιση είτε να ανεβαίνει είτε να κατεβαίνει σε κλίση. Αν είναι κάτι άλλο, θα ήταν χρήσιμο να το μάθω  ::

----------


## socrates

Συνήθως τα δορυφορικά πιάτα είναι ρυθμιζόμενα σε περιορισμένη γωνία και έχουν σχεδιαστεί για να στοχεύουν ψηλά. 

Σε ένα δίκτυο όπως το AWMN όμως αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει κυρίως είναι η σχεδόν οριζόντια στόχευση. Μερικές φορές μάλιστα θέλουμε να στοχεύουμε χαμηλότερα από την γωνία ρύθμισης που μας επιτρέπει το πιάτο γι' αυτό το λόγο τοποθετούμε το πιάτο έτσι ώστε να έχει το μπράτσο του στην πάνω μεριά. 

Καλό είναι ο τρόπος τοποθέτησης του πιάτου να καλύπτει την οριζόντια στόχευση και στις δύο περιπτώσεις είτε το μπράτσο είναι από πάνω είτε είναι από κάτω. Αν δεν μας το επιτρέπει η ρυθμιζόμενη γωνία του πιάτου μπορούμε να το επιτύχουμε χρησιμοποιώντας μια βάση με κλήση όπως αυτή του Στέλιου.

----------


## nantito

Έχετε δίκιο. Στην δική μου περίπτωση όμως το πιάτο έχει δυνατότητα να κατέβει 40 μοίρες χαμηλά από την οριζόντια ευθεία οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Στην ουσία πήρα τον μηχανισμό που δίνει κλίση και τον αντέστρεψα έτσι ώστε να κατεβαίνει¨  ::

----------


## trendy

> επίσης υπάρχει ένα "κολλάρο" (= τσεμπέρι; ) το οποίο αγκαλιάζει τον ιστό και έχει τρύπες ώστε να περάσεις τις αντιρρίδες. έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να τρυπήσεις τον ιστό.
> αν μπορέσω θα τα βγάλω φωτογραφίες


Αστερίας λέγεται! Βιδώνοντάς τον σφίγγει γύρω από τον ιστό.

----------


## nantito

Το tutorial ανανεώθηκε και άλλαξε ιστοσελίδα.

Η νέα έκδοση βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.nantito.net/tutorial.html

----------


## DVD_GR

ωραια,ασχετο το nantino.net το αγορασες ή απο που το πηρες?

----------


## ngia

Επικίνδυνη ταράτσα ..

Μία παρατηρησούλα:
Με τις τρύπες αδυνατίζεις τον ιστό. Βέβαια εσύ τις έχεις κάνει ψηλά οπότε δεν πειράζει. Το συρματόσκοινο περνώντας το από την τρύπα του σωλήνα, αφενώς γωνιάζει, αφετέρου αν δεν είναι καλή ποιότητας θα σκουριάσει σε εκείνο το σημείο (βέβαια μέχρι να γίνει αυτό θα έχουμε αντικαταστήσει το 802.11 με κάτι άλλο)

----------


## nantito

> Επικίνδυνη ταράτσα ..
> 
> Μία παρατηρησούλα:
> Με τις τρύπες αδυνατίζεις τον ιστό. Βέβαια εσύ τις έχεις κάνει ψηλά οπότε δεν πειράζει. Το συρματόσκοινο περνώντας το από την τρύπα του σωλήνα, αφενώς γωνιάζει, αφετέρου αν δεν είναι καλή ποιότητας θα σκουριάσει σε εκείνο το σημείο (βέβαια μέχρι να γίνει αυτό θα έχουμε αντικαταστήσει το 802.11 με κάτι άλλο)


Πολύ επικίνδυνη ταράτσα... όταν φυσάει δεν κάνω ποτε σκαν με πιάτο στο χέρι...  ::  

Όσο αφορά τα συρματόσχοινα και τις τρύπες το γνωρίζω, για αυτό και στο tutorial προτείνω να πάρει κανείς έναν αστερία. Το συρματόσχοινο και ο ιστός είναι από ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι, οπότε δεν νομίζω να σκουριάσει... (και όντως είναι, τα βρήκα από γνωστό φθηνότερα γιατί η τιμή τους έτσουζε ελαφρώς στην αγορά)

----------


## koki

Σε αυτό το σημείο πρεπει να παρατεθεί το αυτό δείγμα ANTI-Tutorial

Τι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να κανετε όταν φτιάχνετε ιστό:
Λάθος πριόνι (ή από internet όταν επανέλθει η dsl μου)

----------


## ngia

Τρία επίτονα σε 120 μοίρες απόσταση ή δύο αντιρρίδες σε 90 μοίρες απόσταση.
Οι σωλήνες είναι 3/4 της ίντσας.
Επίσης προσοχή όταν κάνετε τρύπες στο δώμα της ταράτσας να χρησιμοποιήτε κάποιο κατάλληλο υλικό για στεγανοποίηση.

----------


## Ernest0x

H μπλε επικάλυψη που φαίνεται καθαρά στην πλάτη του πιάτου της δεύτερης φωτογραφίας να υποθέσω πως είναι αντισκουρικό υλικό ή μήπως κουτσουλιά από μεγάλο πτηνό που προηγουμένως είχε καταβροχθήσει έναν ολόκληρο θάμνο με βατόμουρα;  ::

----------


## socrates

Θα παρακαλούσα να κρατηθεί το παρόν thread με τεχνικά σχόλια. Από την στιγμή που είμαστε στην ενότητα tutorials.

----------


## Ernest0x

> Θα παρακαλούσα να κρατηθεί το παρόν thread με τεχνικά σχόλια. Από την στιγμή που είμαστε στην ενότητα tutorials.


Είναι και τεχνικό σχόλιο, αλλά μάλλον έτσι όπως το είπα δεν ήταν τόσο εμφανές. Το τεχνικό μέρος του σχολίου μου έχει να κάνει με το υλικό που έχει βάλει ο ngia στις επαφές/βιδώματα του πιάτου, το οποίο υποθέτω πως είναι για την σκουριά. Ας μας πει ο ngia (ή όποιος άλλος ξέρει) τι ακριβώς είναι και πόσο σημαντικό είναι να το χρησιμοποιούμε στις κατασκευές μας.

----------


## socrates

Ναι το είδα. Περισσότερο κινήθηκα προληπτικά για τα μηνύματα που μπορεί να ακολουθούσαν στο σχόλιο περι πτηνών.

----------


## ngia

... (Εdit by Hobbit (υπάρχουν και PMs))

H κουτσουλιά είναι απλή μπλε μπογιά. Δε χρειάζεται και τίποτα παραπάνω αφού οι σωλήνες είναι ανοξείδωτοι βαρέου τύπου (πράσινοι)
Τα στηρίγματα των σωλήνων με το δώμα έχουν γίνει με ένα Μ (από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούνε για να στηρίξουν σωλήνες σε τοίχο) αφού του ανοίξαμε τα ποδαράκια ώστε να πάρει σχήμα _Μ_. Βιδώθηκε στο δώμα και από πάνω το μπλαστρώσαμε με στεγανωτικό ώστε να μη μπει υγρασία στην πλάκα.
Ακόμα καλύτερα είναι ένα υλικό (είναι δύο που τα ανακατεύεις) στο οποίο εμποτίζεις τα στριφόνια , μετά τα βιδώνεις στα ούπα και όταν στεγνώσει γίνεται ένα με το τσιμέντο. Κάποιος ειδικός ας μας πει πως το λένε το μπλαστράδι.

----------


## nodas

γαλακτωμα μηπως

----------


## sotiris

εαν καταλαβα καλα εννοει μια μορφη εποξικης κολλας.

----------


## Vigor

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση κ'από μένα που πρόσφατα σήκωσα τον νέο μου ιστό:

Καλό θα ήταν η στήριξη του 6μετρου ιστού πάνω στον προυπάρχων ιστό να γίνει με "πί" - ή αλλιώς δαγκάνες - λίγο μακρύτερα σε μήκος από το κανονικό, ώστε να φτάνουν να αγκαλιάσουν και τους 2 ιστούς.
Αυτό σίγουρα θα στήριζε καλύτερα τον ιστό από ότι τα σφικτηράκια που έβαλες και είναι για να σφίγγεις λαστιχένια κολλάρα σε αυτοκίνητα ή το λάστιχο του κήπου (εντάξει, μεγενθυμένα,μην βαράς..)  ::

----------

